# Race Valeting - Schwartz Black Edition38 MK2 GTI Swissvax BOS Correction



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Well this was a major last minute booking ready for Edition 38 show this weekend, the owner Carl had only just bought the car on the tuesday evening and posted up on here for a detailer in Portsmouth area.

Luckily I had a cancellation for the wed/thurs so fitted in nicely to the diary.

On arrival at the unit yesterday afternoon the car was looking very nice but obviously not been looked after very well and was covered in swirls and RDS and even a fair few sanding marks in the paint.

The car was just booked in for a good enhencement/minor correction detail leaving the deeper remaining RDS for another time.

Anyway this was the car on arrival and in the cleaning stages, nice to have a photographer around to take the snaps as Carl stayed around to help out and polish the wheels and set the coilovers up.

Firstly the wheels and tyres were cleaned using some g101 and a selection of brushes.




























Next up the car was pre-washed and rinsed and then onto the snow foam.














































This was left for 10 mins before rinsing and then washed using the 2bm and dodo sp and some z sponges.










The car was then taken inside ready for claying.



















After all the car was clayed we then taped up ready to start polishing.










Looking nice and swirly....

Started off with the bonnet and a elite car cutting pad and some menz ip/ff.




























I look like the bloke from the green mile spitting the light










Was achieving these results with 2 hits, the deeper RDS remained on the bonnet as it was only a quick going over really and nothing too major this time due to the limited time we had.




























While I cracked on with the paintwork Carl started with the wheels and the britemax twins.








:thumb:

Time was getting on a bit last night and the weather was foul so we decided to crack on a bit more:





































I called it a day last night at around 9:20pm leaving it looking like this.










Had a little visiter last night to a sweet mk1 running 190bhp valver of carbs, this will be booked in for a correction in the near future too so keep an eye out:thumb:










On return this morning I got cracking with the roof and the passenger side while Carl sorted out his coilovers and lowered her a bit on the front end more :doublesho

Once all the correcting was finished the car was IPA'd and the tape removed ready for the swissvax BOS this was applied by hand for better coverage.




























the wax was left for 20-30 mins to cure while Carl cleaned the windows and I sealed them using rainx, the tyres had 3 coats of meguairs endurance and then the wax was buffed followed by all the bumper plastics and black dressed with ground nutmeg oil.

The finished results after 16hrs



























































































Finally some sun for some nice afters:









































































The car was a true joy to work on and thanks go to Carl for helping along and hopefully he learnt a fews things.

All C&C welcome 
Paul​


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice Paul!

Was hoping you'd post this one up. I said you'd do a good job. 

Is the 350z booked in yet?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lovely correction work mate, looks fantastic condition for it's age! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

That looks sweet Paul.

I also have a ED38 car in my unit as we speak but i cant show it yet as its on my stand at ED38 :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Nice job on a great car. It's chuffin low, must catch on the odd speed bump.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Very nice Paul!
> 
> Was hoping you'd post this one up. I said you'd do a good job.
> 
> Is the 350z booked in yet?


Cheers Adam

Thanks for the recommend mate, it was a top car to work on.

I'm emailing the client tomorrow mate so will keep you updated.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

MatrixGuy said:


> Lovely correction work mate, looks fantastic condition for it's age! :thumb:


Thanks, yes its a very tidy car. He got a bargain....



*MAGIC* said:


> That looks sweet Paul.
> 
> I also have a ED38 car in my unit as we speak but i cant show it yet as its on my stand at ED38 :thumb:
> 
> ...





Sveneng said:


> Wow! Nice job on a great car. It's chuffin low, must catch on the odd speed bump.


It scrapped getting out the unit never mind speed bumps lol, he wants it even lower its a dub thing.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Paul


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work mate. Carl rung me yesterday morning about this but I was unable to help as I was already booked up for the week and the weather was deteriorating. Glad he found somebody who could help though in time!

Looks a lovely example of a MK2 tho  Much better now she's been given some loving.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great correction.....absolutely love these cars.....oh and the mk1 lookin forward to that keep my eyes peeled.


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone, 1 of my favourite cars these and if you all looked closely you probably saw mine at the back of the unit, the black shell thats getting rebuilt.

Paul


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent results, looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice MK2 indeed - the finish looks superb :buffer:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

looks awesome!  excellent work


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice indeedy, great job by you.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work bud


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Great work mate and a great example of a mkII love those cars looks even better now though


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

great results :thumb: 


what microfiber is it under the BOS on the boot ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as ever mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

pytru said:


> great results :thumb:
> 
> what microfiber is it under the BOS on the boot ?


Thanks,

It was the cobra microfibre.

Paul


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work, really like to see these old dubs....:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Really great job Paul :thumb:


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice work their Paul it looks stunning.


----------



## shakey (Oct 9, 2008)

sorry about my delayed post in here paul, was happy as anything with your work and have put you foreward to everyone ive come accross after a bit of work.

thanks all to the comments about my car also.

cheers,

carl.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

shakey said:


> sorry about my delayed post in here paul, was happy as anything with your work and have put you foreward to everyone ive come accross after a bit of work.
> 
> thanks all to the comments about my car also.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl

Glad you were pleased with the results mate, don't forget i've got your camera too:thumb:

How did it go at ED38?

Paul


----------



## shakey (Oct 9, 2008)

Loads of fun mate, was toooo messy, I woke up Saturday morning in someone elses tent and crapped myself when I went outside and realised I was at edition! Anyway, that's enough of that, I'll tell you all about it when I see you next.

Car went down a storm with the lads too 

prob come over at the weekend and grab the camera mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

shakey said:


> Loads of fun mate, was toooo messy, I woke up Saturday morning in someone elses tent and crapped myself when I went outside and realised I was at edition! Anyway, that's enough of that, I'll tell you all about it when I see you next.
> 
> Car went down a storm with the lads too
> 
> prob come over at the weekend and grab the camera mate


Im there all day tomorrow/fri mate having a wknd off with the family mate this wknd been working wknds constantly the last 3 mths.

Sounds like a messy 1 mate.

Paul


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

I helped with an engine transplant on this last weekend, I remember as I was refitting the front just mentally diving into the shine on the bonnet. The car was painted a few years back by one of the best bodyshops in the Dub scene and this valet really brought it back to where it should be.

Really beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Foolish Boy said:


> I helped with an engine transplant on this last weekend, I remember as I was refitting the front just mentally diving into the shine on the bonnet. The car was painted a few years back by one of the best bodyshops in the Dub scene and this valet really brought it back to where it should be.
> 
> Really beautiful.


Blimey what engine has Carl put in it now?


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

We dropped in a 2.0l 16v ABF lump from a Passat, full swap including wiring, ecu etc

I turned up at 11am, we finished at 5am and that included 2 1/2 hrs to/from the donor vehicle, couple of hours removing that engine and few hours messing around inbetween. Lets face it, that 8v was never going to cut, i'm surprised he managed with it as long as he did.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Foolish Boy said:


> We dropped in a 2.0l 16v ABF lump from a Passat, full swap including wiring, ecu etc
> 
> I turned up at 11am, we finished at 5am and that included 2 1/2 hrs to/from the donor vehicle, couple of hours removing that engine and few hours messing around inbetween. Lets face it, that 8v was never going to cut, i'm surprised he managed with it as long as he did.


Lol thats good going lads, opted out from a turbo lump then.

When you see/speak to Carl next tell him i've still got his camera, as i've lost his number.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

I suspect it's more of a temporary measure...... The boy has itchy fingers and a heavy right foot. Ill let him know about the camera and pm you his no.


----------



## shakey (Oct 9, 2008)

was good catching up today paul, thanks for bringing my camera back round man


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

shakey said:


> was good catching up today paul, thanks for bringing my camera back round man


You too Carl, don't forget what I said about the wash stage :lol:

Speak soon mate.


----------

